# Thank you from Mandale for help with new 2 berth motorhome



## Mandale

May I take this opportunity to thank you all for your kind words and suggestions on my earlier post regarding panel van conversion motorhome requirements?

After reading all your comments and requirements we have now nearly finished our new model. Our design team have incorporated lots of your suggestions into this new model and where your suggestions are not fitted to the base model they have in most cases given consideration to allow these items to be fitted easily as additions. 

We have chosen the New Renault Master as our base vehicle. The conversion is a true two berth motorhome with no space wasted on additional travel seating. The conversion has a front bathroom (like on the Mandale Compact), a large kitchen area (with lots of worktop space), the kitchen sink with drainer is opposite the main cooking area, a large wardrobe and lots of storage,
The conversion has a rear seating area which transforms into a large double bed in the evening. 

We have not seen this layout on any other panel van conversions, so we hope you like it.

Images of the new Mandale® la liberté motorhome, 

Will be available on our web site early October 2011.


Thank you again and we at Mandale® hope you like the motorhome you helped to design


----------



## Mandale

*Mandale Liberte*

Images for the new Mandale Liberté now available on our web-site, sorry for the delay and thanks again for all your suggestions.

PS, posts regarding your views on this model would be appreciated !


----------



## coppo

Hi
Can't seem to find out any written vehicle spec information on your website about this model, just pictures.

Paul.


----------



## Mandale

*Specification details*



coppo said:


> Hi
> Can't seem to find out any written vehicle spec information on your website about this model, just pictures.
> 
> Paul.


Hello Paul,

We just finished the vehicle today and it has gone straight out on a road test with Which Motorhomes. I have our web designer working on the website and all the data will be available soon.


----------



## coppo

Ok thanks, that explains it, will keep an eye out for the spec.

Paul.


----------



## Mandale

*New Mandale Liberte 2 berth motohome*



coppo said:


> Ok thanks, that explains it, will keep an eye out for the spec.
> 
> Paul.


hello Paul,

The web site has been updated with some more info and we will hopefully have it finished early next wk.

thanks, Danny


----------



## motormouth

This is a totally unfair question and I don't expect a reply, but you asked for comments :wink: :wink: 

Your asking price is £37995 (plus VAT I presume) and I am still amazed at how a base van which will cost you around £16-£18K can end up £20K more with a few bits of wood, cloth, plastic and a couple of white goods thrown in.

I know, I know, market forces, dealer margins, labour costs, marketing, warranty, overheads etc etc.

Looks a nice conversion by the way.


----------



## Mandale

*suprise for price (makes us very happy.*



motormouth said:


> This is a totally unfair question and I don't expect a reply, but you asked for comments :wink: :wink:
> 
> Your asking price is £37995 (plus VAT I presume) and I am still amazed at how a base van which will cost you around £16-£18K can end up £20K more with a few bits of wood, cloth, plastic and a couple of white goods thrown in.
> 
> I know, I know, market forces, dealer margins, labour costs, marketing, warranty, overheads etc etc.
> 
> Looks a nice conversion by the way.


of course i will reply,

I am very happy that your thought this vehicle was £37995.00 plus VAT.

I can however confirm that the price includes VAT, all on the road costs, a full tank of fuel and even a free nights stop over in Bronte country.

I do agree that some panel van conversions are probably a bit pricey, so we have tried the best we can to keep this one as competitive as possible without compromising on specification or quality.

your post has pointed out that i have not made the pricing clear on the web site, I have updated the site immediately to show that VAT is included. (See all comments can help)

cheers for your comments, all comments are welcome.


----------



## coppo

*Re: Specification details*



Mandale said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Can't seem to find out any written vehicle spec information on your website about this model, just pictures.
> 
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Paul,
> 
> We just finished the vehicle today and it has gone straight out on a road test with Which Motorhomes. I have our web designer working on the website and all the data will be available soon.
Click to expand...

Many thanks
It looks to be a nice conversion, hope the road test/review goes well. Like the solar/extra battery option and i will mention your van if i hear someone wanting a panel van MH.

Good luck

Paul.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

I had the pleasure of calling in to Mandale today, and I feel the need to post in this thread, primarily to thank them for their hospitality. These guys couldn't have been any friendlier towards me (or more helpful) if they tried.

I was there on a completely different matter, and seeing as I was in a 7 berth Coachbuilt Motorhome, it was obvious that I wasn't really a potential customer. But upon seeing their Motorhomes, they invited me in to take a look around a couple of them. All I will say is *WOW*.

I was (and still am) mega impressed. I have been to numerous Motorhome Shows and I do tend to look around all the different sizes and shapes of Motorhome. So I have a "little experience" of seeing new Vans, and I hand on heart can't recall seeing anything that impressed me as much as the finish, level of refinement and general layout of these Vans.

Put it this way, I may not be in the market for this type of Van, but, I have already enquired with them about the possibility of re-trimming the interior on my own Van (if it is economically viable to me), and I am not ashamed to say that I just want it copying exactly as per their Liberte model.

If anyone is in the market for this type of Van, I think you would be foolish not to at least give these guys a look over.

CHEERS GUYS - AND GOOD LUCK WITH THE VANS. I'M SURE THEY WILL BE A RIP-ROARING SUCCESS.

* (I have absolutely no affiliation with Mandale, just giving credit where it is due).


----------



## coppo

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had the pleasure of calling in to Mandale today, and I feel the need to post in this thread, primarily to thank them for their hospitality. These guys couldn't have been any friendlier towards me (or more helpful) if they tried.
> 
> I was there on a completely different matter, and seeing as I was in a 7 berth Coachbuilt Motorhome, it was obvious that I wasn't really a potential customer. But upon seeing their Motorhomes, they invited me in to take a look around a couple of them. All I will say is *WOW*.
> 
> I was (and still am) mega impressed. I have been to numerous Motorhome Shows and I do tend to look around all the different sizes and shapes of Motorhome. So I have a "little experience" of seeing new Vans, and I hand on heart can't recall seeing anything that impressed me as much as the finish, level of refinement and general layout of these Vans.
> 
> Put it this way, I may not be in the market for this type of Van, but, I have already enquired with them about the possibility of re-trimming the interior on my own Van (if it is economically viable to me), and I am not ashamed to say that I just want it copying exactly as per their Liberte model.
> 
> If anyone is in the market for this type of Van, I think you would be foolish not to at least give these guys a look over.
> 
> CHEERS GUYS - AND GOOD LUCK WITH THE VANS. I'M SURE THEY WILL BE A RIP-ROARING SUCCESS.
> 
> * (I have absolutely no affiliation with Mandale, just giving credit where it is due).


Sounds good and if we ever downsize in the future then will look closely at them.

I may also call in and have a nosey if i,m ever passing.


----------

